Ask HN: How do you come up with a startup idea? - nemanjam
======
mindcrime
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=startup%20ideas&sort=byPopular...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=startup%20ideas&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
siwon
Look for a problem which is a pain in the ass for you (if you're not too
weird, this may apply to others) and tackle it.

